# رغدة  تروى نصاري ماسبيرو خطفوني وخلعوا عني الحجاب وضربوني ورسموا الصليب علي يدي



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

*فيديو رغدة تروى نصاري ماسبيرو خطفوني
 وخلعوا عني الحجاب وضربوني
 ورسموا الصليب علي يدي*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdb6Wwq5UsE


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 مايو 2011)

ارحمنا يا رب


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2011)

*مش أي وحدة متخلفة تحكي كلام طالع نازل تتصدق ! 
فين الدليل عاللي بتقوله حضرتها ؟
قال شكلهم مسيحيين ههههههههههه هما المسيحيين بقوا مخلوقات غريبة ولا إيه !​*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 مايو 2011)

هههههههه
مش عارف يا روزيتا
ههههههههههههااااااااااااايي


----------



## Scofield (18 مايو 2011)

قصة حلوة
اولا نلاحظ رجلها بتترعش و دى معناها انها متوترة
ثانيا بتوصف اللى خاطفينها وهى بتقول انها متغمية طب ازاى
ثالثا بتوصف الشقة و برده عنيها متغمية
رابعا العربية بيجو و برده عنيها متغمية


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

*اغماء ايه ده اللي يقعد من 10 مساءا و يستمر حتي صباح اليوم التالي ؟؟؟؟؟
الكدابه كشفت نفسها بنفسها..و يمكن لو قالت " خدروني " كان يبقي معقول ان الاغماء يستمر الفتره الطويله دي.
نشكر الله انها وقعت بلسانها ..و من جهلها فضحت كدبها .​*


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

بيسألها عن شعرها قالت ده كان من شهر نص
ايه ده هو احنا متظاهرين من شهر ونص وانا مش واخدة بالى ولا ايه؟ ولا تقصد المظاهرات القديمة وايه خلاها تتكلم دلؤتى يعنى كانت مستنية شعرها يطول ولا ايه
وايه شكلهم مسيحيين دى انشاء الله هههههههههههه
كمان صليب ايه الى بيتعمل بمكنة الابرة دى ويتمسح ده مش بيطلع ابداً وبتشوف كل حاجة وهى متغمية ماشاء الله عليها فِطنة
وايه مريم والناس دى مش مذكورة فى قرأنك مريم دى يا قطة


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> كمان صليب ايه الى بيتعمل بمكنة الابرة دى ويتمسح ده مش بيطلع ابداً



*ده فيه ناس بيحاولوا مع الدق و الوشم بماء النار و برضو مابيطلعش​*


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ده فيه ناس بيحاولوا مع الدق و الوشم بماء النار و برضو مابيطلعش​*



ربنا يرحمنا من اشتغالاتهم دى
ويهديهم مش كل يوم هنطلع بقصة جديدة احنا
عايزيين نشوف حالنا البلد بتقع ودول بيفكروا فى حاجات عجيييبة


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2011)

قصة ملفقة مش تدخل على طفل صغير


----------



## sparrow (18 مايو 2011)

*قصه الصراحه مستفزة قريتها من يومين في صوت المسيحي*
*هنقول ايه مهو كله محلل في سبيل الله*
*ربنا ينور عقولهم*


----------



## TELLER (18 مايو 2011)

بوابة الوفد" زارت منزلها
رغدة.. فتاة اختطفها متظاهرو ماسبيرو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





الاثنين, 16 مايو 2011 13:38 






كتب-ياسر ابراهيم: 



اختطف مجهولون تتزعمهم سيدة فتاة فى العقد الثانى من عمرها أثناء فقدانها الوعى جراء استنشاقها الغاز المسيل للدموع الذى ألقته قوات الأمن المركزى على المتظاهرين أمام مبنى التليفزيون ماسبيرو.  

قام الجناة باحتجازها مع مجموعة من الفتيات داخل حجرة بعد أن قاموا بتوثيقها بالحبال من اليدين والقدمين وحلقوا رؤوسهن وجردوهن من الحجاب اللائى يرتديهن بعد علقة ساخنة بالركل بالأقدام لمنعهن من البكاء الذى انتابهن جراء الأفعال التى يتعرضن لها من أفراد العصابة. وأكدت الضحية لمحرر "الوفد" أن الحجرة التى كانت تحتجز بداخلها كانت بها صور للسيدة مريم والسيد المسيح عيسى عليهما السلام.
و"الوفد" تنشر هذه القصة كما روتها صاحبتها انطلاقا من حقوق المواطنة وحرية العقيدة ولدينا تسجيل كامل لاعترافاتها.
رغدة سالم عبدالفتاح 19 سنة تم اختطافها من أمام ماسبيرو يوم 15 مارس ولم تعد إلى منزلها إلا فى يوم 18 مارس بعد ثلاثة أيام وقد أصيبت بإصابات نفسية وجسدية كبيرة.
وانتقلت "الوفد" إلى منزل رغدة فى إمبابة وهى تعيش وسط أسرة بسيطة مكونة من 3 أشقاء ووالدتهم "عواطف" الممرضة بأحد المستشفيات الحكومية والتى تكد وتكدح لتربيتهم بعد أن توفى والد رغدة منذ 18 عاما والتى لم تكف عن الارتجاف والرعشة التى أصبحت ملازمة لها طيلة ساعة وهى مدة الحوار معها.
وجلست رغدة أمام عدسة الكاميرا تروى مأساتها وتجربتها المؤلمة.. قالت: فى يوم 15 مارس وتحديدا فى الساعة التاسعة مساء ارتديت ملابسى أنا وشقيقتى الصغرى ميرنا، وطلبنا من والدتى الخروج من المنزل لشراء هدية لشقيقتنا الكبرى أمنية بمناسبة عيد ميلادها وبعد موافقتها استقلينا سيارة الميكروباص المتجهة إلى ميدان التحرير وذلك حتى نذهب إلى وسط البلد لشراء الهدية وعند مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون توقفت السيارة لأننا وجدنا مظاهرة كبيرة أمامه وعندما نزلنا من السيارة ووقفنا نشاهد ما يحدث قام بعض الشباب الحاملين للصليب بدعوتنا إلى الانضمام إلى المظاهرات، ولكن انقلب الحال فجأة وحدثت اشتباكات بين بعض الأشخاص وتدخل الجيش لفض هذه الاشتباكات وأطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع واختفت شقيقتى ميرنا عن عينى وأصبحت وسط هذه الاشتباكات ولأننى أعانى من ضيق فى التنفس سقطت مغشيا علىّ من راحة الغاز المسيل للدموع.
وصمتت رغدة للحظات، وأضافت .. تذكرت المشهد الأليم عندما فتحت عينى وجدت نفسى مكبلة بالحبال ويدى خلف ظهرى وملقاة فى غرفة بها الرمال والطوب وبدون منافذ هواء ومعلق على جدرانها براويز للسيدة مريم وعيسى الرسول ومن حولى 4 فتيات يرتدين الحجاب ويصرخن وأخذت أصرخ معهم وأبكى حتى فتح باب الحجرة 3 رجال ذوي جثث ضخمة وشوارب كبيرة ولحية ويرتدى كل منهم قميصا وبنطلونا وحذاءً ضخما مثل حذاء رجال الجيش "البيادة" ومن خلفهم سيدة عجوز على كرسى متحرك بدون حجاب ويبدو عليهم أنهم أقباط وأخذ هؤلاء الرجال يضربوننا فى أرجلنا بالأحذية حتى نكف عن الصراخ وحتى إن إحدى الفتيات من حولى استمرت فى الصراخ فأخبرها أحدهم بأنهم سوف يقطعون لسانها لو لم تكف عن البكاء وبعد ذلك أحضروا "مقصات" ونزعوا عنا الحجاب وحلقوا شعورنا جميعا وذلك حتى ننطق ببعض الأقوال التى تشبه الترانيم ولكننا لم ننطقها فحلقوا لنا روؤسنا وشوهوها تماما ومر اليوم الأول هكذا بين البكاء المستمر والصراخ وفى اليوم الثانى فتحوا علينا باب الحجرة وفى أيديهم "الإبر الصغيرة وأساتك مطاطية وولاعات ومادة خضراء" وأمسكوا بأيدينا وقاموا بإشعال الولاعات لتسخين الإبر ورسم وشم على أيدينا وهنا حدثت الكارثة عندما قاموا برسم الوشم لاثنين منا على المعصم وانقطعت شراينهم وأخذوا ينزفون وتركوهم حتى انتهوا من رسم الوشم على يدى أنا وفتاتين أخريين وأخرجوا الاثنتين المغشى عليهما إلى خارج الحجرة ولا أعلم إن كانوا ماتو أم ماذا حدث لهم؟!! ثم بعد ذلك وفى اليوم الثالث وطيلة هذة الفترة لم نأكل أو نشرب أو أى شىء من احتياجاتنا سمعت مكالمة تليفون لأحدهم "يخبر أحداً بأن يحضر بسرعة ويقوم بتصوير بعض الأوراق وسوف يجد شخصا ينتظره أمام الخديوى" ولم أسمع شيئا آخر كما أننى سمعت السيدة العجوز تخبرهم بأنهم يجب أن يتخلصوا منا فى هذا اليوم ولكن ليلا حتى لا يراهم أحد وبالفعل انفتح باب الحجرة للمرة الثالثة واصطحبونا بعد أن عصبوا أعيننا ووضعونا داخل سيارة وانطلقت بنا لمدة مايقرب من 20 دقيقة وألقونا فى مكان أعلى الكوبرى الدائرى بعد أن حلوا وثاقنا واستطعت أن أنزع الغمامة من على عينى وشاهدت السيارة التى حملونا داخلها وهى سيارة بيضاء بيجو 7 ركاب ولكن لم أر الرقم لأن المكان كانت إضاءته ضعيفة، ثم بعد ذلك وقفت أنا والفتاتان الأخريين ننتظر أى نجدة ولأننى فقدت الأمل فى الحياة استوقفت سيارة يستقلها رجل وطلبت من الفتاتين أن نستقل السيارة سويا ولكنهما خشيا ولكننى استقليت معه وأنا ليس لدى أى أمل فى الحياة وطلبت منه توصيلى لمنزلى بإمبابة ولكنه خشى من المشاكل وأخبرنى بأنه سوف يقوم بتوصيلى لأقرب مكان وبالفعل أنزلنى فى شارع الوحدة بإمبابة وأعطانى 5 جنيهات لأتصل بأحد من عائلتى وانصرف وقمت بالاتصال بوالدتى والتى لم تصدق فى بادئ الأمر أننى من يحدثها.
والتقطت الأم طرف الحديث لتقص لنا أسود ثلاثة أيام فى حياتها وقالت عندما علمت من ابنتى الصغيرة بأن شقيقتها رغدة قد اختفت أمام ماسبيرو أخذت أصرخ مثل المجنونة وانطلقت إلى شقيقى لأستعين به، وقمنا بالذهاب إلى جميع المستشفيات ونقاط الشرطة العسكرية للبحث عنها حتى الصباح. وفى اليوم الثانى ذهبنا إلى قسم إمبابة لتحرير محضر وطلب منى ضابط المباحث مواصفاتها وطلب صور فوتوغرافية لها وبعد ذلك أخذت أبحث عنها مرة أخرى فى كل مكان حتى إننى تمنيت أن أشاهدها حتى ولو جثة ولكن أطمئن عليها وبعد ثلاث ليالٍ بدون نوم فوجئت بها مساء يوم 18 مارس تتصل على هاتفى المحمول فلم أستطع أن أتحدث إليها من هول المفاجاة فأعطيت الهاتف لشقيقى والذى علم منها مكان وجودها بشارع الوحدة واستقل سيارة وأحضرها وانخرطت الأم فى البكاء فجأة عندما تذكرت هذا المشهد وابنتها رغدة تدخل عليها الشقة بملابس ممزقة وبدون شعر فى رأسها والدموع تملأ عينيها وقد تحشرج صوتها بسبب الصراخ لمدة ثلاثة أيام فى حجرة التعذيب وأخذتها فى أحضانها وشاهدت آثار التعذيب على قدميها وفى يدها إثر قيام المختطفين برسم الوشم على يدها وهرعت إلى رجال الأمن والقوات المسلحة فى كل مكان لتخبرهم بما حدث لابنتها ولكن بدون جدوى وحتى الآن، وتطالب عواطف شعبان والدة رغدة فى نهاية حديثها بأخذ حق ابنتها من الفاعل أى كانت ديانته فيجب القصاص منه وإلقاء القبض عليه.
*شاهد الفيديو*

*شاهد الصور*



















اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية رغدة.. فتاة اختطفها متظاهرو ماسبيرو


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2011)

*واسمها رغدة دى المفروض يسموها إبليس بسبب كم الإفتراء اللى طالع منها فعلا الكراهية ناااااااااااااار تحرق .........ربنا يهديكى يابنتى قبل ما توقعى فى يد الديان العادل ولانفر أو مهرب أو توبة وقتها*


----------



## miraam (18 مايو 2011)

*ياختى عليها الحلوه كانت بايته فين 3 ايام ياترى و راجعه تقول لماما الحقينى المسيحين خطفونى يا ماما ههههههههههههه  يعنى هما خطفوها و غمولها عنيها و ربطوها كل دا علشان بس يقصولها شعرها و يدقولها صليب و سابوها بعد كده علشان تخرج تحكى و تبلغ عنهم ههههههههههههه قصة هايفه و عبيطه و ساذجه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا .......... عموما ياريت كل الخطف يبقى على قد كده و خلاص ماكنش حد قلق *


----------



## bilseka (18 مايو 2011)

كلام فارغ ووواضح الكذب فيه
ربنا يسامحك علشان انت مش عارفة انتي بتعملي ايه


----------



## Bent Christ (18 مايو 2011)

*بعيدا عن انك كدابه
انا هنصحك نصيحه اختيه
اتنقبى و ريحى الناس و ريحى نفسك​*


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف مش مصدقينها لية؟
قالت خطفونى !
اديتى اوصافهم للشرطة ولالا!!
طيب هربتى ولاهما طيبين سابوكى عشان تروحى تبلغى عنهم ولاعشان زيى متقولى عملو ليكى صليب بقيتى خلاص مسيحية ومش هاضريهم!!!
وعجبتنى قوى شكلهم مسيحين دى
شكلها بتتفرج على افلام عربى بس مش ليها فى الا جبنى كانت عرفت تظبط الموضوع شوية عن كدة
فكرتنى بفيلم ليلى مراد  كانت عصابة مسكتها وعرفت تتصل بالبوليس كان ساعتها الظابط انور وجدى
يقولها انتى فين اوصفى المكان تقولوا لا اقول انت الاول اسمك وحيد ولا حمدى هههه
ربنا يرحمنا

*


----------



## totty (18 مايو 2011)

*ياريت كل اللى بيخطفوا يرجعولنا بناتنا بعد 3 ايام وقصينلهم شعورهم

حرام عليكي اصل انتى مجربتيش البنات اللى بتتخطف بيبهدلوهم ازاى

منكم لله*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> قصة حلوة
> اولا نلاحظ رجلها بتترعش و دى معناها انها متوترة
> ثانيا بتوصف اللى خاطفينها وهى بتقول انها متغمية طب ازاى
> ثالثا بتوصف الشقة و برده عنيها متغمية
> رابعا العربية بيجو و برده عنيها متغمية


 

لازم بتلعب استغومايه 
هههههههه
شر البلية ما يضحك


----------



## noraa (18 مايو 2011)

لو حد كان اتفرج على حوار كاتبة  لميس جابر  قالت  كل واحدة مسلمة تخرج  مع واحد  يومين وميعجبهاش ترجع تقول لامها ان المسيحن  خطفونى  ودقولى  صليب وبعدين  يا بطة الطب الشرعى موجود يقولوا  الصليب راح  فين وبعدين  يا ترى شعرك شفتى  بعد ما تقص ولا اية وبعدين تقولى شكلهم مسيحين وانتى متغمية ولا قصدك تقولى  صوتهم مسيحىىىىىىىىى


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zdb6Wwq5UsE[/YOUTUBE]

ويا ترى لما هربت هربت وهى مغمى عليها ولا همه غموا عنيها ورموها فى اى شارع ؟
لازم يتقدم فيها بلاغ بأدعائها انها اتخطفة من قبل المتظاهرين
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

*قريت خبر انهم بيحققوا معاها
ال ملقتش حاجة مميزة فى المسيحيين قالت ليهم شنبة هههههههههه صراصير احنا*


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

*بجد ربناااااااااااااا يرحمنا فعلا 
قصه مستفذه  و ساذجه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
حتى كلامها غير منطقى  

و فعلا نلاحظ  رجلها بتترعش و دى معناها انها مش بتكدب و متوتره ديه خايفه من كدبها 
نازله من البيت الساعه 9 و نص وسط البلد من امبابه 

كل الناس حوطوها هى و سابوا اختها و بنت عم والدتها 
اشمعنى حوطوكى انتى ليه مش انتوا التلاته مع بعض

و تقول انهم كلهم مسيحين اللى كانوا محوطنها 
و كأنها اتاكدت من الرقم القومى بتاع الناس كلها و اتاكدت انهم مسيحين مسيحين 

بعد كده ضرب الجيش يعنى وسط وجود الجيش و ضرب الشباب المتظاهرين سابوا كل ده و كانوا محوطين رغده 

اغم عليها من 10 مساء لحد تانى يوم الصبح بسم الله ما شاء الله على الجهل ده فى عز ثورة 25 يناير و الضرب و النار و الغاز المسيل للدموع  ماحدش اغمى عليه الوقت ده كله ديه كانت مقتوله مش مغمى عليها 

اللى يضحك اكتر  كان مين موجود فى المكان تقول لك 3 رجاله و ست كبيره بعكاز 
طيب ناس بتخطف و زى ما انتى بتقولى واحده ست كبيره بعكاز معاهم 
 هاتعمل ايه معاهم هاتدعى لهم ربنا يوفقهم فى الخطف ههههههههههه

و تقولك شكهلم الرجاله مسيحين مش فاهمه منين بتاكد كده و بثقه 

حلقوا شعرها هل هو ده كان الهدف من خطفك يا بنتى 
انهم يوفروا عليكى تمن الكوافير و القص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بعد كده عملوا صليب للبنات اللى معاها و حصل لهم نزيف ليه هى كانت عمليه جراحيه 

و بعدين فين الصليب اصلا اللى على ايدك مش باين اى ملامح لصليب اهو اثر كأنه اثر جرح قديم 
و تقول كان ظاهر اكتر من كده و بعدين اختفى لوحده يعنى و الا انتى ولعتى فى نفسك بمية نار علشان يتشال 
و بعد كده امروها انها تقول ترنيمات  و كأنها هاتقول الشهاده جهل جهل يعنى 

لا و الست الكبيره كمان قالت لهم مشوهم بالليل بدل الصبح يعنى افراد العصابه هايتناقشوا قدام المخطوفين
 يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
و بعده كده رموهم على الدائرى 

طيب كان ايه الهدف من الخطف رسم صليب و قص شعرك و بعدين يعنى ايه المكسب ؟
و 
فى النهايه تقول ان الموضوع ده بقاله شهر و نص 
طيب احنا فى 18 مايو 
يعنى قصدك حصل فى اول ابريل 
كان موضوع كنيسة صول عدى و بداء الجيش بالبناء فيها من 14 مارس 
هل كانت فيه مظاهرات فى اول ابريل علشان تقولى ان مسيحين ماسبيروا خطفوكى من شهر و نص يابنتى

المشكله ان الخبر نشر فى الوفد و تم اذاعته على قناة فضائيه امبارح ان لم يكن على اكثر من قناة 
و كأن البلد فى حاجه الى توتر أكثر مما نحن عليه الان 

ربنااااااااااااااا موجود و كاشف و فاحص الكلى و القلوب 
و هو اللى عالم بحال البشر و بالنفوس 
و عارف بكل شعره بتسقط من الرؤؤس 
شكراااااااا لاخواتى اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

anosh قال:


> *بجد ربناااااااااااااا يرحمنا فعلا
> قصه مستفذه  و ساسجه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> حتى كلامها غير منطقى
> و فعلا نلاحظ  رجلها بتترعش و دى معناها انها مش بتكدب و متوتره ديه خايفه من كدبها
> ...


تحليل رائع
و صدقينى الشرطة لو كدبت الخبر هيكون لانها قالت ان الجيش ضرب المتظاهرين مش عشنا احنا
ربناا يكشف كذبها


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *قريت خبر انهم بيحققوا معاها*
> *ال ملقتش حاجة مميزة فى المسيحيين قالت ليهم شنبة هههههههههه صراصير احنا*


 
لاء مخدتيش بالك انتى من كانوا مسكين كتاب اخضر؟
هههههههه
هى اتخطفة فى ماسبيرو ولا طربلس؟هههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

*هههههههه ههههههههه اه صح انجيل ايه الى اخضر ده ضاقت بينا الدنيا يعنى عشن نعمله بالاخضر بتاعهم ده
ربنا يشفيها فعلا*


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

يلا حد شاطر كدة يجمع كل الحاجات دى وينزلها فى موضوع رد على شبهة رغدة هههههههههه
بجد حد يتبرع يلا


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

*هى فعلا قالت انهم كانوا ماسكين كتاب اخضر 

ده انا متهيلى لو لافيت العالم كله مش هالاقى انجيل لونه اخضر *​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2011)

اتبرعى انتى وانا هجبلك سلسلة 
هههههههههه
هو انتى اقل من رغده تلاقيها قبضة كام الف ولا حاجة
مش خساره فيكى سلسلة انتى كمان​


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2011)

*الله يستر علينا اللهم أمين :yaka:
البنت دي الله أعلم فين كانت وعشان تغطي على فضيحتها لزقت التهمة في المسيحيين ! ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

*انا حاسس بمغص و اعراض قئ ​*


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> اتبرعى انتى وانا هجبلك سلسلة
> هههههههههه
> هو انتى اقل من رغده تلاقيها قبضة كام الف ولا حاجة
> مش خساره فيكى سلسلة انتى كمان​



هههههههههههههه وتجبلى سلسلة ليه هو انا هشحت 
بص اكتبه انت وانا هرجعلك تقييمك تانى :beee:
وربنا يعوض عليا بقى


----------



## Scofield (18 مايو 2011)

فيه حاجة مهمة
واضح كمان ان الفتاة زنجية يعنى زى السودانين و معروف ان الزنوج شعرهم قصير ومش بيطول تلاقى حتى الستات عندهم ملهاش شعر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2011)

> هى فعلا قالت انهم كانوا ماسكين كتاب اخضر
> 
> ده انا متهيلى لو لافيت العالم كله مش هالاقى انجيل لونه اخضر


*الكتاب الأخضر ده بتاع ليبيا ؟!!!طيب ماله ومال مصر*


----------



## noraa (18 مايو 2011)

طيب انا لية سوال  وهية من شهر ونصف قصف الشعر سبحان اله  شعرها  مطولش وبعدين امها  ماسكة حاجة سوداء هية بنتها اعتدى عليها  ولا رسملوها الصليب وبعدين  يعنى  من جمالك هنخطفك هية المشرحة  ناقصة قتلى  وياترى  اية الترنيمة اللى غصبوكى تقوليها  وانتى  كنتى عارفها  منين انتى فاكرهم هيقولك قولى لا الله الا الله يسوع المسيح  ابن الله


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

*بكره يبان انها مسجلة اداب و بنات العائله الكريمه كلهن زبائن في سجن النساء ​*


----------



## Scofield (18 مايو 2011)

على فكرة فيه انجيل اخضر و دى بتبقى طبعة الحياة


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

*ربنااااااااااااا قاااااااااادر يكشف للعالم كله حقيقة الموقف ​*


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> على فكرة فيه انجيل اخضر و دى بتبقى طبعة الحياة



*ميرسى على المعلومه*


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2011)

anosh قال:


> *هى فعلا قالت انهم كانوا ماسكين كتاب اخضر *
> 
> 
> 
> *ده انا متهيلى لو لافيت العالم كله مش هالاقى انجيل لونه اخضر *​





هى دايره وعارفة اكتر منك انتى متعرفيش حاجة زيها
هههههههههه سورى بضحك
لاء واللى عامل معاها اللقاء بيقولها ممكن نشوف شعرك هى فى كلمه شالة الحجاب راح لحقها قلها معلش ال يعنى مكنتش عايزه تكشف شعرها
لاء وايه بتقوله هو شعرى طول دلوقت علشان بقاله شهر ونصف شعر ايه اللى يطول كده بسرعة فى شهر ونصف ده يا دوبك الشعر الطبيعى يطول سنتى ونصف فى الشهر والنصف
عايز اقول انى كنت فعلا بحترم جدا كل اصحاب البشرة السوداء وخصوصا فى مصر كنت بحسهم نقين جدا ومش كده
لانهم اصول البلد دى زى المسيحين
للاسف 
مش عايز حد يدايق منى
دى حاجة كانت جوايا وحبيت اقولها​


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *الكتاب الأخضر ده بتاع ليبيا ؟!!!طيب ماله ومال مصر*



*ماذا يعنى ان الكتاب الأخضر ده بتاع ليبيا ؟!!! 
ارجو التوضيح*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> على فكرة فيه انجيل اخضر و دى بتبقى طبعة الحياة


 
مفيش مشكله بس اعتقد مش منتشر
ولا انت شايف ايه؟​


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> هى دايره وعارفة اكتر منك انتى متعرفيش حاجة زيها
> هههههههههه سورى بضحك
> لاء واللى عامل معاها اللقاء بيقولها ممكن نشوف شعرك هى فى كلمه شالة الحجاب راح لحقها قلها معلش ال يعنى مكنتش عايزه تكشف شعرها
> لاء وايه بتقوله هو شعرى طول دلوقت علشان بقاله شهر ونصف شعر ايه اللى يطول كده بسرعة فى شهر ونصف ده يا دوبك الشعر الطبيعى يطول سنتى ونصف فى الشهر والنصف
> ...




*الشعر الطبيعى يطول سنتى ونصف فى الشهر والنصف
فعلا معلومه علميه سليمه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 لان الشعر الطبيعى بيطول سنتى او بالكتير سنتى و نص فى الشهر *​


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

مش هنشتم جنس كامل بسبب عملة واحدة منهم عشن محدش يتضايق ..


----------



## anosh (18 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> مش هنشتم جنس كامل بسبب عملة واحدة منهم عشن محدش يتضايق ..




*و انا بضم صوتى لصوتك و راى من رايك 

لا يعاب جنس كامل من البشر بسبب فعل او جرم فرد او شخص *​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> مش هنشتم جنس كامل بسبب عملة واحدة منهم عشن محدش يتضايق ..



*نحن لا نعيب اختي ...شهرتهم في هذا الموضوع فوق الوصف " و هم سعداء بهذا " لانه يدر عليهم المال الوفير .. و اللي ما يعرفش يسال​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا
انا زهقت منهم بجد
كل شويه يطلعولنا بحاجه


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> مش هنشتم جنس كامل بسبب عملة واحدة منهم عشن محدش يتضايق ..


 
ولا هنشتم خالص يا جيلان 
احنا كلنا بشر وبنغلط وبنصلى ان ربنا يسامحنا ويسامح الكل
ربنا يهدى الكل
​


----------



## anosh (19 مايو 2011)

*لا ندين احدا و لا نعيب فى غيرنا 
 فنحن جميعا بشر لا احد بنا بدون خطيه ​*


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2011)

كدابة لا تستحق الاهتمام


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *الكتاب الأخضر ده بتاع ليبيا ؟!!!طيب ماله ومال مصر*



ههههههههههه
صح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

*هي لابسه حزام ساونا ولا ايييييييييييييه
عماله تتهز اوي كده
او في صوت طبله بس صوتها مطلعش في الفيديو
هو المفروض اديها اللي تترعش ولا رجليها ولا ايه بالظبط
ومن الغير الحجاب ده هو شكلها الحقيقي
ولا في حجاب ولا في غيرو
حلو الفيلم الهندي ده
*


----------



## السـامرية (19 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد كفاية استهزاء بعقول الناس بقى
ارحمنا ياااااااااارب بجد احنا تعبنا
بس بجد نكتة القرن
طيب ماينفعش يخطفونى انا اصلى نفسى ارسم الصليب براحتى بقى وامشى قدام العالم كلة واقول انا مسيحية
انا مستنياهم يخطفونى انا كمان
حاجة تشل
*​


----------



## tata2000 (19 مايو 2011)

اللى بيعملوا كده هما اللى لقنوها الكلام ده احنا الهنا مش مستنيك علشان ندقلك الصليب على ايدك بالعافية ياشاطرة لاننا حاشا لنا ان نفتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح و بعدين يعينى على الاتنين اللى شراينهم اتقطعت ده احنا بندق الصلبان للاطفال مش بيحصلهم اى حاجة بطلوا كدب بقى هه يا قطه يا مستغميه يلى شفت كل حاجة و بتوصفى كل حاجة ايه هما كانوا بيلعبوك عروستى و لاانت بتخمنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2011)

*يا نهار أسود*
*هما الشباب المسيحين أتعموا خلاص ولا ايه *
*ده شكل ممكن يتخطف*
*ده مش بعيد تكون هى اللى خطفتهم :dntknw:*
*هههههههه*
​


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2011)

نعم 
شباب مين اللى يخطفوا دى
طيب اختاروا حاجة تستاهل 
دى مفضوحة اوى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2011)

*حد يعرف الفيلم الهندى ده خلص على ايه ؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2011)

*طلع فبركه وادعاء كااااااااااااااذب
ومرفوع قضيه ضد جريده الوفد
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *طلع فبركه وادعاء كااااااااااااااذب
> ومرفوع قضيه ضد جريده الوفد
> *​



*يبقى البنت دى تستاهل تاخد حكم مشدد لانها كان ممكن تتسبب فى كارثه​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

فى الاخر بس رغدة مقلتش هيا الحدوتة كانت حلوة ولا ملتوتة ههههه


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حد يعرف الفيلم الهندى ده خلص على ايه ؟؟*




خلص على نهاية الافلام المصرية ( الشرطة بتيجي فى الاخر والحرامي اتقبض عليه ) هههه والبطل والبطلة اتجوزوا بقا وخلص الفيلم يا دونا 

على رايك فيلم هندي لا وسخيف بشكل غررريب


----------



## anosh (21 مايو 2011)

*انا سمعت موضوع القضيه المرفوعه على الوفد 
بس ماحدش عارف ايه نهاية التحقيقات مع البنت ديه وصلت لايه فى الاخر*​


----------



## غالى صبحى (30 مايو 2011)

دول اغتصبوني اربع ايام يا حضرة الظابط 

الظابط : بس هما  بيقولو انهم اغتصبوكي تلات ايام بس 

ردت :اصل انا رايحالهم بكرة


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (30 مايو 2011)

ههههههههه قصة ملفقة والدليل : قالت وصلنا التحرير 10:15 هيا وصلت التحرير !! وبعدين هتقنعوني ان بنات هتنزل من امبابة الساعة 09:30 يخرجوا من امبابة !! دا يتقطع رجالهم قبل ما يطلعوا 

ولو لاحظتوا انها قالت اربع رجالة وبعدين تلات وكمان جزم بيادة لا فطنة اوي عرفت البيادة منين ؟؟

وايه شكلهم مسيحيين دي ؟؟ هما بيبانوا من الشكل !! مكتوب على راسهم مسيحي ؟؟ 

وايه ابرة واستك دي !! وبعدين التلات بنات دول راحوا فين !! اختفوا !! وهيعرفوا رابع يوم هما فين على اساس انهم بقالهم تلات ايام معرفوش !! وبعدين ازاي قالت انهم نزفوا دم البنتين وهيا متغمية ؟؟ 

وقعدوا تلات ايام من غير اكل وشرب ؟؟ ولا حمام !! ولا شباك ؟؟ امال الهوا بيدخل منين !! لو عندها ضيق تنفس كانت ماتت وانا عندي ربو وعارف 

وقالت فى الدقيقة 7 انهم دخلوا عليهم فى اليوم التالت ؟؟ امال حلقوا لهم ورشموا لهم الصليب امتى ؟؟ وايه الفطنة دي شالت الغمامة ازاي وهيا مربوطة ؟؟ على كوبري الدائري وشافت لون العربية ونوعها ؟؟ مع ان لو شافت لونها ونوعها هتقدر تشوف الارقام بسهولة جدا 

وبعدين هيا قالت فى الدقيقة رقم 8 قلت لهم تعالوا اركبوا معايا ؟؟ مين الجمع هنا مع انها معاها بنت واحدة ؟؟ وهما كانوا خايفين جدا ؟؟ مين هما دول ؟؟ دي مصرة انهم مش واحدة بس 


انتهي الحوار مع التعليق التحليلي لاخوكم ديفيد 

بس سؤال مفيش حد محامي هنا يعمل بلاغ فى النيابة العامة ؟؟


----------

